# Today is the day...



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

Wish me luck because my first client (a friend) is coming over for some senior portraits. 
It should be good, the lighting outside is more then I could ask for! :thumbup:

By request we are going to do all outdoor 'rustic' scenery.  He's bringing his guitar and drawing stuff.

Got all my batteries charged... film is ready. Pray for me. :mrgreen:

-Chris


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

You'll do great! Can't wait to see the results


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes. Good luck!


----------



## errant_star (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sure you'll do great Littleman ... you've got some true talent!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 11, 2005)

break a leg!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 11, 2005)

You will be fabulous darlin!!!!  Do me a favor though and have some fun with it!  : )


----------



## Ghoste (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you done are you done????


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

everything went awesome, we traveled around here in Bulverde then drove to New Braunfels... We got some amazing photos taken.
I will show y'all some from the digi later tonight.
I will develop the film tomorrow and get back with him later in the week.
It was a good 5 hours we shot, we had a great time. 

Right now we are just sitting around watching TV at my house... haha  Thanks for everyone that helped me!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

These are a few pics off the digital.  The film photos will be a lot better. 










































Like I said... these were just from the digital camera, I took a lot more locations with film and they are going to be a lot better. 

We were both very pleased with everything. :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 11, 2005)

Man you got some GREAT shots!!  Well done!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks mountainlander! 
Wait until I show you the film ones!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 11, 2005)

#6 and the last one stand out for me.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks, yeah... the last three are my favorites also.

There are some more shots that I took on some train tracks that I took with film that are going to be awesome.


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 11, 2005)

Those are really great.  I can't wait to see some more.


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

Last three were my favorites as well, you've got some really nice stuff here!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Alison! 
We both had a great time.  We are both very artistic so it was a lot of fun... lol


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 11, 2005)

nice shots man!  hope to see the film ones soon too.  I cant wait to start shooting people again, it's a blast!


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 11, 2005)

i like the one where he is looking out the window and the light is shining on his face, really good

He looks a bit like cat stevens, if your old enough to remember him!


----------



## Vmann (Aug 12, 2005)

Great shots

I like the one of him against the metal building looking up and the one of him looking out the window also.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks y'all,
I'll be going to get the film developed today in about 30 minutes.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 12, 2005)

I am surprised to see how casual "senior photos" are - I had expected something MUCH, MUCH, MUCH more formal, dress and locationwise... Please, someone explain to me what "senior photos" are. I assume they are taken when High School is over, but what about the "rules" for such photos? Are there any? What do the "seniors" want to find in their photos? Where do such photos go? Frames, albums, aunts, uncles, grandparents? 
It is a thing that we don't seem to have in my country - "senior photos"... (*pondering*)


----------



## Alison (Aug 12, 2005)

You're right, they are typically taken the summer before or during the fall of the graduate's last year in high school. There is a wide range of what people want from these, some will want very traditional photos, headshots in fancy clothes while others want a more relaxed feel. I think the ones that are the most meaningful are shots that show a little something about the senior and their interests. You'll often see musical equipment, sports uniforms, animals, etc in the shots to make them more personal. 

The big thing is wallet photos that seniors exchange among themselves to keep with them as they move on to jobs or college or wherever after school is done. Many are often framed or given to relatives as you though. It's an interesting market, one I don't do a lot of work in because I feel my talents lie more with photographying wedding and children.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> It's an interesting market, one I don't do a lot of work in because I feel my talents lie more with photographying wedding and children.


I feel a bit the opposite...
Even though I haven't done any weddings or children... I really don't think I could do either of those very well.  Maybe it's just me though.
well, I should head off to the photo lab. 
It's my first time using these guys, I've heard that they are the best in town.


----------



## Alison (Aug 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I feel a bit the opposite...
> Even though I haven't done any weddings or children... I really don't think I could do either of those very well.  Maybe it's just me though.



I read in a book a while ago that photographers, esp portrait ones, tend to try and "do it all" in fear of not bringing in enough clients. The advice given was to stick to what you LOVE doing because it will show in your work and to your clients. I think that was the best advice I've ever heard and it's very true, at least for me.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 12, 2005)

hmmm. what if you love doing all of it?


----------



## Alison (Aug 12, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> hmmm. what if you love doing all of it?



Then by all means do it all


----------



## photo gal (Aug 12, 2005)

Really great job Chris!!  Can't wait to see the film shots!  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 12, 2005)

man, these are really cool....the third one just grabs me.. his eyes are gorgeous...

the 6th and 7th are cd cover shots....wonderful... good job, dude... these look very professional...without being stuffy.....


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 12, 2005)

Hasn't you "client" been to Germany with you?
Haven't we seen him dreamily looking out of a train window before?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Hasn't you "client" been to Germany with you?
> Haven't we seen him dreamily looking out of a train window before?













That is his little brother.... very good eye to catch that though!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

well, I got them developed... and WOW

WOW WOW WOW

My mom's jaw dropped when she saw them... :mrgreen:

They really are the best senior portraits I have ever seen... 
I absolutely love them and he is totally going to flip out when he sees them. 

I'm really really really pleased with my camera I got off of ebay for $40.  The b&w photos I took with the Ilford film (using the old camera I got off of ebay) is outstanding! 

Unfortuniately y'all will have to wait a little while for me to get some time to scan them in... I have been working ever since I got home.  And in a little while I have to leave to go somewhere again.

I am soooo happy happy happy... :mrgreen:
When I got in the car I was like "Well, I got myself a business"  and my mom said "uhhhh yeah!" :lmao:






:mrgreen:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweet!!

I felt the same way about the bridal shoot I did of my wife w/ my Yashicamat.  They made me all tickly inside!  LOL


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry I haven't got the pics scanned for y'all yet.... I think I'll have to wait until after the weekend.


----------



## Slovensky (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't been around for a while and as I was reading this thread I felt quite safe in the assumption that I wouldn't have to wait to see the final film photos - BUT they're not here yet!!!

WHERE ARE THEY??!!  I have to see them after all that build up - have you posted them somewhere else or are you making everyone wait :mrgreen: 

C'mon, c'mon post them......pretty please?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry Slovensky,
I should have posted a link in here.

They are in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27874

Thanks for the interest.


----------

